# BIG grey gelding, possible purchase?



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

The guy in the picture is 6 foot, show zeek's size.


----------



## HorseLover1208 (Apr 18, 2009)

You can't go wrong with stocky legs and hooves to match. He is a nice looking gelding overall. The pictures aren't the best, is he standing on unlevel ground? His hindquarters look way uphill! lol The only thing that looks like it my be a future problem are his knee's. Either they have him set up weird or his knee's are close together! Just be sure to check him out close up and when buying a horse i make myself be as critical as possible, almost like I'm judging someone else's horse! I literally try to pick the horse apart. When you do go look at him, have someone else ride him too and get a good look from both sides and front to back. If those knee's are that close together, your gonna have problems down the rode!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, i think he is on unlevel ground, making him look but high. Well, if i do go and check hiim out, i will definatly have a vet exam and what not done on him, cuz thats the only thing that worrys me about him are his knees, but they are bad pictures to. So im not sure lol


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ha, I was going to say, 'its nice to see a quarter horse with that much substance in his legs and feet'  Very hard to critique those photos though, with the poor lighting, blur, and his own coloring. I think he'd be worth a real look, if its not a major trek to get to him.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol ya there bad pics, she is suppose to be putting a video up soon, so well see. I will definatly go look at him if duchess sells, i really like him.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

being a grey horse and blury photos dont help lol.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

He's a solid horse, built a little downhill and a fairly straight shoulder and a tiny bit post legged and out behind. His gaits might be a little rough and I'd imagine his canter wouldn't be the best, but worth a look if you are looking for a quiet ranch horse. His left knee just looks funny because of the angle and blur of that one picture, if you look closely it's normal.
And hun, you ain't seen big until you've ridden 18hh horses  16.1hh is small compared! Judging from the guy's height I'd say they're fibbing slightly on his size. If you got a stick by him I'm pretty sure he'd be closer to 16.3hh.

Good luck! Good solid and quiet horses are getting fewer and farther between these days.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, for barrel racing he is big, i have never rode a horse taller than 16.1 lol. I dont know she says he is 16.2, so hum. I think he looks down hill cuz the ground is uneven, otherwise i dont think he is built down hill, like if you look at the first link, its him in the arena you can see that he is not down hill built. But i will definatly go and look at him if duchess sells


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

these are just bad pics, that fo sure, i would ask for some others, but since im not serious about buying yet, i dont want to waste her time.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like him. Very nice looking horse and no obvious issues or defaults. However what you want to do with him? I'm not so sure he'll be a good candidate for cutting or barrels being so big.  I may be wrong though....


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I would barrel race him, and i know lots of big barrel horses so its not a problem for me. The owner says he is extemly fast and athletic, and turns like a little horse. My barrel mentors best horse was 16.1 and she set arena records on him, so his size is just perfect for me. Thanks everyone!! I will definatly go and look at him if duchess sells.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck! I hope you'll like him in person!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> He's a solid horse, built a little downhill and a fairly straight shoulder and a tiny bit post legged and out behind. His gaits might be a little rough and I'd imagine his canter wouldn't be the best, but worth a look if you are looking for a quiet ranch horse. His left knee just looks funny because of the angle and blur of that one picture, if you look closely it's normal.
> And hun, you ain't seen big until you've ridden 18hh horses  16.1hh is small compared! Judging from the guy's height I'd say they're fibbing slightly on his size. If you got a stick by him I'm pretty sure he'd be closer to 16.3hh.
> 
> Good luck! Good solid and quiet horses are getting fewer and farther between these days.


Yes. Just what I was goin to say.


----------

